# Why does my pigeon start walking in a circle chirping when I go to her cage?



## i_love_Calina (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Some of you may remember me, and some may not...but none-the-less, I found an injured feral baby pigeon about 1 month ago. We have become close, but today was really strange...

My pigeon, Calina, is very sweet and will now fly on top of my head, sit in my lap, and likes to nibble on my fingers. 
When I give her food or water she chirps, and when I play on my laptop she loves watching it!

Yesterday I made her a little "hut" to sleep in, although she still slept with her head sticking out staring at me. I kept trying to get her to stay in the hut, but she just kept staring at me, and when I pet her she would lightly lift one of her wings up and down. 

I didn't get to see her this morning since I had school and work all day, but my boyfriend had removed the hut. The thing is that when I opened her cage to let her out, instead of flying out she just stood up and started kinda walking around in a circle chirping.  

At first I was worried that this was a mating dance (I want Calina to see me as her mom or sister. NOT husband. Esp. since I'm a girl ), BUT she simply walked in a circle chirping and didn't poof her feathers up or anything. 

Could the bird hut have done anything to cause her to act this way? 

My mom and I have always had strange pets (one had a fear of nutcrackers, the other collected dead bugs and carried them to this bowl in our yard, one cat will follow you back and forth -- we have even tested him by walking from one end to the room and back X10 times) but never had pigeons. 

I just want to make sure everything is okay. I just went back to her cage, and she walked in a few circles, but didn't chirp lol. 

What is going on? 
Thank you so much!


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi, I'm glad to see that you helped a Pigeon! 
Can you tell us a little more about the cage that you keep it in?
I think that the reason why the Pigeon go's in circles, in front of you, is because it's Happy to see you! 
Pigeons arn't weird, or strange, so you have absoultly nothing to worry about there! 
Have you ever kept any other kinds of pet birds before?
Keep asking questions, there are Many different kinds of Pigeon keepers here that are willing to help you.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Walking on circles should not be an issue unless it is also coupled by slight uncontrolled falling movement of head. You can also check the pigeon is able to see with both eyes.

For the mate selection, you can't actually guide the pigeon to show sisterly, motherly affections to you, they don't have it in nature 

If you put a hut in the cage, the pigeon may not go in and stay in the hut  unless she lays an egg in that. You sure get her a male companion if you are sure that she is a "she" and if you can afford caring for two pigeons


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

chirping? I have never heard a pigeon chirp.... interesting....?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Well looks like you have a him and not a she, and he thinks you are his mate and the hut you built is the nest and he is calling you to join him in the nest that you built.* GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Well looks like you have a him and not a her, and he thinks you are his mate and the hut you built is the nest and he is calling you to join him in the nest that you built.* GEORGE


----------



## i_love_Calina (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the responses everyone! 

I still think Calina is a girl though, because what she does does not appear to be a mating dance. 

And yes, she chirps A LOT!!! I had never heard a pigeon chirp before either, so I was like, "huh o__o" but she loves talking to me. She even comes when I call her.


----------



## Pigeon80error (Sep 25, 2010)

Chirping? I never heard a pigeon chirp- You sure its a chirp?
I know that baby pigeons squeak but- CHIRPING??

-Dan


----------



## i_love_Calina (Sep 6, 2010)

Pigeon80error said:


> Chirping? I never heard a pigeon chirp- You sure its a chirp?
> I know that baby pigeons squeak but- CHIRPING??
> 
> -Dan


It sounds like a chirp to me.  I am new to pigeons so maybe I am mistaking the sounds, although it sounds like she is chirping. 
I had never heard a pigeon even make noise except for, "coooo" until Calina either though so who knows.

I may upload a video of her onto Youtube in the next couple months, so if I ever get to that I'll post a link here!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Pigeon80error said:


> Chirping? I never heard a pigeon chirp- You sure its a chirp?
> I know that baby pigeons squeak but- CHIRPING??
> 
> -Dan


We all know that pigeons don't quack - but on the way to when their voices break and they can coo, some of 'em sound one heck of a lot like ducks 

John


----------



## i_love_Calina (Sep 6, 2010)

John_D said:


> We all know that pigeons don't quack - but on the way to when their voices break and they can coo, some of 'em sound one heck of a lot like ducks
> 
> John


I can't believe it... Today I opened Calina's cage and...she started walking in a circle, but didn't chirp. She was silent and then suddenly, she made this quacking duck sound  

Does that mean Calina is actually a Calino. 
Or do female pigeons quack too? 

Thanks guys~


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey, that's weird!

Males are generally more vocal, but I've heard both make the quack/honk sound. 

You'll find out if 'she' starts turning circles, puffing out 'her' chest and cooing at you before long 

John


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

The males definitely quack and honk when they are in the process of going from peeping to cooing. I've never heard a female do that, but I suppose it is possible.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

minimonkey said:


> The males definitely quack and honk when they are in the process of going from peeping to cooing. I've never heard a female do that, but I suppose it is possible.


oh, yeah, she/he must be a baby or squeaker... they do kinda chirp.. I guess.. but that means she will not know the sex of this bird for another few months... so she could be a he...


----------



## rio3d (Dec 21, 2010)

John_D said:


> "You'll find out if 'she' starts turning circles, puffing out 'her' chest and cooing at you before long..."



My Buddy has been doing that to me a LOT lately, and he is coooing so much i think he's trying to be obnoxious.... Is he courting me???


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

rio3d said:


> My Buddy has been doing that to me a LOT lately, and he is coooing so much i think he's trying to be obnoxious.... Is he courting me???


YUP!.....


----------



## Cameron and George (Oct 29, 2020)

george simon said:


> *Well looks like you have a him and not a she, and he thinks you are his mate and the hut you built is the nest and he is calling you to join him in the nest that you built.* GEORGE


Ha ha ha! I have what I believe is a he. Rescued wild pigeon as well. He goes up to this basket and does his cooing floofy burring noises and walks in circles. Side note...his name is George. Ha ha ha!


----------



## SilverFeral (Dec 15, 2015)

Pigeons reach sexual maturity 9-12 months after hatching. Before that they will go trough kind of a puberty I call it, but they will start displaying dominance, courtship and even play-mating. While they are going trough this "puberty" they play both the male and the female role. 
Now, after the pigeon matures he/she will choose someone as a mate. That can not be avoided, and pigeons don't really get who is male or female in humans. They choose their mate usually based on who spends the most time whit them. In nature, if they are kept together, there will be incest. So even if you hand fed a baby pigeon, he/she will later on see you as a mate. There are things to decrease this behavior, but it can not be completely avoided. At least I don't know how to avoid it.
For example I ignored mating dance of a pigeon while on a computer, working, and he saw my hand on the mouse and hop he goes on my hand... He will also hop on folded socks  and claim every nice cozy hole in the room as his nest. He is not in mating mode 100% of his day of course, but when he is, anything can be a female


----------



## Baby pigeon resquerer (Feb 21, 2021)

i_love_Calina said:


> Thanks for the responses everyone!
> 
> I still think Calina is a girl though, because what she does does not appear to be a mating dance.
> 
> And yes, she chirps A LOT!!! I had never heard a pigeon chirp before either, so I was like, "huh o__o" but she loves talking to me. She even comes when I call her.


you can tell if she is a girl of no by looking at her/his butthole if its a smile its a bow if its a girl its a frown believe me its actually works


----------

